# PCHDTV HD-5500 CX23883 Capture Card and FreeBSD



## jjthomas (Nov 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried using this card with FreeBSD? Looking around I found the FreeBSD cx88 Wiki and the cx88 port. Beyond that I have not been able to find anything newer than 2009.

Thank you.

-JJ


----------



## jjthomas (Nov 13, 2013)

To answer the question: Yes.  I have it running on a PC-BSD Desktop installation.  The video is jerky and I do not have sound.  Drivers and some fine tuning should be able to get those two issues resolved.

It took installing cx88, libtuner, webcamd.

Now to see if I can get this working under FreeBSD (TrueOS).

-JJ


----------

